# April skiing on the Boston Snow pile



## billski (Apr 15, 2015)

Too much polling for me.



Now you know why they don't dump it in the water anymore.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 15, 2015)

Gross.  I'm all for skiing in marginal conditions, but that is just dumb.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 15, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Gross.  I'm all for skiing in marginal conditions, but that is just dumb.



At least he washed off his skis at the end...


----------



## moresnow (Apr 15, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> At least he washed off his skis at the end...



Did he?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 15, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Did he?



In a puddle of filth, but yeah.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is silly.  Granted I'll ski anything, but skiing the pile of nastiness doesn't seem worth It.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 15, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> In a puddle of filth, but yeah.



A good reason not to buy used skis.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahh good ole Southie


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks more like landfill skiing.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 17, 2015)

That's so gross...


----------



## frapcap (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know if I should be impressed or amused that he did it more than once.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2015)

No fall zone!


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 17, 2015)

why am i seeing 2 kids in a library speaking a different language?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 17, 2015)

This ranks up with the guy skiing down the old Killington water slide, at least that was enjoyable. This is just dumb.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRIe8b9FbJA


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 17, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> View attachment 16564why am i seeing 2 kids in a library speaking a different language?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's what I'm seeing too !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jul 2, 2015)

It's still there? This from a couple weeks ago ...

http://www.powder.com/videos/powder-tv/cool-world-vile-pile/#WdtzzwygYbCrhw10.97


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 2, 2015)

There could not have been much snow left in that pile.  Looks like mostly trash.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> There could not have been much snow left in that pile.  Looks like mostly trash.


Looks the same as the rest of Boston to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Looks the same as the rest of Boston to me.



Wasn't but a few weeks ago you were calling forum members assholes for putting down where others lived.  Seems you've got no problems doing it yourself.

Add Bostonians to the steamboat hate list

Gays
Snowboarders
Bostonians

Who else?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wasn't but a few weeks ago you were calling forum members assholes for putting down where others lived.  Seems you've got no problems doing it yourself.
> 
> Add Bostonians to the steamboat hate list
> 
> ...


You forgot one.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 3, 2015)

That's legit no fall terrain there. You fall and you just may stab yourself with a used hypodermic needle.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 4, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You forgot one.



Boston hates you too


----------



## JimG. (Jul 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Boston hates you too



Guessing he doesn't care.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 4, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Guessing he doesn't care.


Do you?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2015)

I read a few weeks ago that the Mnts in California had zero snowpack left. So I guess you can say Boston has more snow on the ground than California.


----------



## Rikka (Jul 5, 2015)

Love that dirty water....


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Jul 6, 2015)

Article today from the NY Times


----------



## Rowsdower (Jul 6, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> That's legit no fall terrain there. You fall and you just may stab yourself with a used hypodermic needle.



No big deal. Fall a few more times and you're bound to stick yourself with the antidote.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 7, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Do you?



Do I care if Boston hates you? No.

Do I care if Boston hates me? No, I'm a New Yorker so it comes with the territory.

Do I care if some AZer's hate me? No, because few even know me.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow. The globe actually wrote a short article about this 

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...-snow-farm/ISPZS93lQa6dF0I1FximWJ/story.html#


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2015)

Conditions look optimal


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 8, 2015)

So gross.

As a side note, we should find a homosexual snowboarder from Boston and force steamboat to be friends with him.

I board and I'm from outside of Boston, but I'm not gay and steamboat already told me he hates me.


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Do I care if Boston hates you? No.
> 
> Do I care if Boston hates me? No, I'm a New Yorker so it comes with the territory.
> 
> Do I care if some AZer's hate me? No, because few even know me.



I don't hate you and I only met you once!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I don't hate you and I only met you once!



Dave I enjoyed our chat at the summit.

My point was we make judgements about people based on internet posts. Not an accurate way to view anyone.


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Dave I enjoyed our chat at the summit.
> 
> My point was we make judgements about people based on internet posts. Not an accurate way to view anyone.



True story!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 10, 2015)

Does the Globe publish a daily snow report on The Pile?


----------



## snoseek (Jul 10, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Dave I enjoyed our chat at the summit.
> 
> My point was we make judgements about people based on internet posts. Not an accurate way to view anyone.



I agree. I've yet to meet anyone from her in real life that I didn't like. Skiing is good like that, you could have a two completely different people, political views, income, lifestyle etc... And it really doesn't matter on a good day of skiing and there aren't really bad days IMO. Ever.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> So gross.
> 
> As a side note, we should find a homosexual snowboarder from Boston and force steamboat to be friends with him.
> 
> I board and I'm from outside of Boston, but I'm not gay and steamboat already told me he hates me.


No I called you a douche for trying to get over taking advantage of ski club appreciation days when you don't even belong to a ski club. Never used the word hate in reference to you or anything/anyone else. I still hold the same opinion of you.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> No I called you a douche for trying to get over taking advantage of ski club appreciation days when you don't even belong to a ski club. Never used the word hate in reference to you or anything/anyone else. I still hold the same opinion of you.



Are you gonna do that cool trick where you make the font of your handle pink again? $20 bucks says it happens again soon


----------



## joshua segal (Jul 15, 2015)

It was reported on the news this AM, that the Boston snow-pile, 75 feet deep at its max height, is officially melted out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 15, 2015)

Now the question is who was the king of summer 2015? Is there still snow left in Tux?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 15, 2015)

Yup,last night the Boston tv stations reported that the mayor "officially" called the pile fully melted out.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 15, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Now the question is who was the king of summer 2015? Is there still snow left in Tux?


Doesn't look it. This is the last ski report on T4T:

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16535


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 15, 2015)

Boston made it to July?

Wait for it...


Wait for it...

Killington = EPIC FAIL


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 15, 2015)

As of this past weekend there was still a patch of about 150ft vert left on Mt. Washington.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 29, 2015)

Buffalo For the Win!
http://abcnews.go.com/US/buffalo-snow-pile-refuses-melt-months-snowstorm/story?id=32759452


----------



## yeggous (Jul 29, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Buffalo For the Win!
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/buffalo-snow-pile-refuses-melt-months-snowstorm/story?id=32759452



They cheat. Theirs sits in the middle of a field and not on asphalt. Less heat from underneath and the grass to insulate on top to boot. At least make it a fair fight.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey we have snow in Brooklyn. The Zamboni at Aviator just dumped out on Flatbush Ave. yesterday.


----------

